# How do you avoid 'sticky' paint



## jmwhosh (Feb 15, 2010)

I recently finished a bookcase for our nursery which we painted white to match other furniture in the room. It's been 8 days since I finished painting it (we used regular ol valspar semi gloss from lowes) but we are having a problem that when my wife puts a little wicker type basket on the top with diapers and what not, it ends up sticking pretty good to the paint. So far none of the paint has been pulled up. My wife says it just needs more time to dry completely. Is that the case or is there something I need to do to make it not 'sticky'.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It should be better after it drys some more


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

It's been ridiculously humid here - has it been so there? If that's the case, it could take a while to dry fully.

However I once painted some MDF with semi-gloss paint and it never fully cured. I had to sand it and paint over it with primer and then a less glossy paint. I waited months.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

Semi gloss and gloss latex will stay sticky forever. Maybe not to the touch, but anything placed on the piece will eventually stick. What i do, is use an eggshell finish, and spray satin or semi gloss water based polyurethane over it.


----------



## wisno (Feb 26, 2010)

It seems that your paint need more time to dry. What paint do you use.?
But i am afraid there was something wrong in your paint. I never wait to 8 days to get the paint dry.
My longest drying time coat is PU outdoor, and it just need 3 days to get dry.

wis


----------

